# tv1 problem on 625



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

Finally took the plunge & had a 625 installed today. Should have known better. I have connected my tv via coax to tv1...........& it has rolling white lines across the screen that come & go. TV2 is fine. I have checked all of the cables, switched back & forth. The same cable that produce the lines on tv1, give a good picture on tv2. Think I got a lemon:nono2:


----------



## Pepper (Mar 9, 2004)

If there's any way to do so, use the S-Video or RCA cables. You are probably getting interference from a local channel 3 or 4.

TV2 produces a higher signal level and is likely on an unused channel.


----------



## kf4omc (Apr 11, 2006)

This might be a stupid question but did you try both ch 3 and 4?
And did you check to see if you had the right channel in the set up screen?


----------



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

yes, I have the correct channel selected in the setup menu. I understand that composite or s-video will give me a better picture, but the tv is older & I don't have enough inputs. Yesterday before the switch from a 508 to the 625 there was no problem. Nothing changed except the receiver. Tried switching cables, no difference. The great tech support wanted to blame the cables, but I told her it wasn't that. Supposed to be sending me a new receiver.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

bnewt said:


> The same cable that produce the lines on tv1, give a good picture on tv2. Think I got a lemon:nono2:


This does not make sense. If the coax signal is fine on TV2 then there is nothing wrong with the signal. If you hook up the same coax to TV1 and have problems, then your TV is bad or your TV setup is wrong.


----------



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

There is nothing wrong with the setup or the tv. Before the switching of the receivers (625 from 508) the signal was fine. With the switching of the receiver, 
tv1 using coax gives me a problem with the picture. tv2 using coax is ok. I think that there is a problem with the receiver on tv1 since it is a dual tuner unit.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

bnewt said:


> There is nothing wrong with the setup or the tv. Before the switching of the receivers (625 from 508) the signal was fine. With the switching of the receiver,
> tv1 using coax gives me a problem with the picture. tv2 using coax is ok. I think that there is a problem with the receiver on tv1 since it is a dual tuner unit.


Edit: Oops, I was just thinking of the distribution Coax out. Thought that's what you were using. Forgot that TV1 has a separate Coax.


----------



## phat_b (Apr 19, 2005)

Is your new dvr plugged into the same outlet as the old one? Ideally the TV and the DVR should be drawing power from the same wall outlet to eliminate the possiblity of a ground loop. Also, if you have problems when you get the replacement unit you might try plugging the DVR into the power outlet using a ground adapter to isolate the safety ground. It's not a good idea to run it this way, but it will help you locate the source of the interference.


----------



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

Everything is plugged into a Monster power center. This problem just began with the installation of the new 625 in place of the 508.


----------



## rsmith1199 (May 12, 2006)

Run tv 1 with a long jumper to tv 2 in the other room and compare pictures


----------



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

I don't have to do that. My tv has 2 separate "antenna" coax connections. I can & have hooked up tv1 out to one & tv2 to the other. Received a replacement 625 yesterday, hooked it up. tv1 still has the faint white lines, almost herringbone like running across the screen. I have a local channel on 3, could it be causing the problem.......even though I have this problem without any antenna connection. I switch the modulated channel from 4 to 3 and the lines go away. Is there something different about the channel 3/4 output on the 625 vs the 508, 4900, or 2800? Could the mechanical switch on the back of the older units be better in isolating the output channel?


----------



## kf4omc (Apr 11, 2006)

If you have a Local on 3 then you HAVE to use 4 for your output channel.
that was most likely your problem all along.


----------



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

kf4omc said:


> If you have a Local on 3 then you HAVE to use 4 for your output channel.
> that was most likely your problem all along.


Wrong answer...............if it was the problem all along...........why has the problem not shown up over the past 5 or 6 years. When using the older receivers (2800, 4900 & 508) I had NO PROBLEMS. Only with the install of the 625 & new lnb (thing that is the correct term) has this problem shown up.:nono2:


----------



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

Totally disgusted….and in need of expert help/advice 

I had a 625 installed last week in place of my 508. I have tv1 connected via coax to my tv with output selected to channel 4 (have local channel on 3). I have tv2 connected to the same tv via coax. Even though the tv1 connection is identical to the way I had the 508 connected, I get faint rolling white/herringbone like lines. If I change the output to channel 3, they disappear. But I can’t leave the output as channel 3 because when the I connect the antenna feed and tune to channel 3, I get the local channel and not the satellite. Tv2, tuned to channel 60 is fine. Why am I having this problem with the 625 but didn’t with the 508 or 4900 or 2800? Is the coax output on the 625 different from those receivers? Could the mechanical switch on the older units make that much difference in isolating the channel frequency? Is there some kind of filter that I can use to correct these lines? This is the 2nd 625 that I have tried in 2 weeks. I think that I would enjoy the flexibility of the 625…………..IF I can use it in my setup.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Do you have open A/V inputs available on your TV? If you do connect tuner 1 to those and forget the coax.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

Why did you start a new thread for the same problem? It sounds like if you have the receiver set to channel 4, the problem goes away. Why can't you just use channel 4 instead of worrying why channel 3 doesn't work? Also, there were suggestions in the other thread to not use the coax on TV1 - use one of the other connections if possible.


----------



## kf4omc (Apr 11, 2006)

It may just be that the RF mod in the 625 is a little more sensitive to outside interference. As a rule of thumb never use a Chanel that is being used locally


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

Will someone else being watching something different on TV2 at the same time you are watching on TV1? If not, you could always split the TV2 output to both TVs and run in Single mode.


----------



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

kf4omc said:


> It may just be that the RF mod in the 625 is a little more sensitive to outside interference. As a rule of thumb never use a Chanel that is being used locally


I am not using the local channel (3), that is why I am using channel 4. Regarding the rf modulator in the 625........is there any way to combat the additional sensitivity?


----------



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

LtMunst said:


> Will someone else being watching something different on TV2 at the same time you are watching on TV1? If not, you could always split the TV2 output to both TVs and run in Single mode.


I am going to be using tv2 to feed the other tv's in the house, since it is stereo. I was planning on using the tv1 to supply the tv the wife uses most, so that both of us could watch different things from the dish.


----------

